# Cobia Fishing



## BullDawg (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm looking to do some cobia fishing this sunday but i don't have a boat. Was wondering if anyone on the forum who has a boat and looking for someone to tag along and help out with expenses. I've been fishing all my life and love it but I am just burdened by not having a proper boat for cobia fishing. If anone is interested please let me know. Thanks

Spencer


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Call Capt Scott "Lite Catch" on here he does walk on cobia charters for $125. I think it includes everything.


----------

